# Sayonara Big Polaroids



## cgw (Jun 20, 2016)

A bit of magic vanishes--sadly:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/21/a...o-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## limr (Jun 21, 2016)

cgw said:


> A bit of magic vanishes--sadly:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/21/a...o-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## table1349 (Jun 21, 2016)

I remember someone posting an article about this camera a while back.  It would have been fun to play with, that's for sure.


----------

